# Help-need advice -on Pressure washing trex steps



## 1stchoice (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes I posted a similiar question last week, and thanks for all advice given.
Ok here goes- I had a biggggggoooppsss today, I accidentally spilled a 1/4 gallon of semi-gloss , most stayed on the metal roof and cleaned fairly well however several spots, covered about 20 steps and scattered thru out the deck below. Dont know what action the Homeowner wants to take Ive already offered to work with him any way I can. The homeowner is a flooring contractor and has been in business about 20 years.
I called Weyerhaeuser-Choice deck and spoke with there rep, he stated that the deck could be cleaned with hot soapy water, also said that if that did not work could be pressure washed with Hot soapy water, keeping the PSI,s below 1300 and the tip of the wand at least 10" off of the deck.
I will be back at the job tomorrow to finish what I was suppose to do today, Paint 12 columns, easy job, that is until I decided to make it complicated by a stupid mistake, which by the way, I have NEVER SPILLED any paint like that. Figures had to land on trex steps.
Any thoughts would be appreciated. Worst case Ill be replacing about 25 steps 
Thanks Brian
1st Choice


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You cant be serious.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Your fired ....Last choice!

Start replacing steps.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Just replace the steps
It will be a lot of labor, a lot of time and effort, to maybe make them not look horrific, and maybe ruining them
Replacing the decking on the steps is cake


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm with slick. What ever you do, do not hit any vinyl or plastic with hot water, or you will be replacing allot more than the steps.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

threads like this make me feel good knowing that I am not the only one that ever gets a little paint or over spray on something


----------



## 1stchoice (Dec 29, 2007)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks for the responses. In my mind I had concluded that replacing the steps was the best option and would therefore be in the best interest of the homeowner leaving them with steps the way they originally were before we started. This is the cost of doing business sometimes.
The money due me for the extra work that I am doing covers the cost of replacing the steps, so he gets new steps and some exterior painting to the porch columns and railings. 
Brian


----------

